# Steak Rub/Marinade



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

I've noticed that alot of you guys on this board seem to know your way around the grill and quality piece of meat. I was wondering if any of you could suggest an rub to try out on a nice ribeye or maybe a new york strip. I usually season my steaks w/ Worcestershire sauce and some montreal steak seasoning, I also do a marinade with wine, soy sauce, and garlic. I'm looking to see if you guys could suggest a rub recipe I could try or maybe even a new marinade.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

I come from the school of thought that the flavor of the meat should shine through. That is why I buy quality meat and season with salt and pepper. Although, Critch's custom spice blend sure is nice.:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

rack04 said:


> I come from the school of thought that the flavor of the meat should shine through. That is why I buy quality meat and season with salt and pepper. Although, Critch's custom spice blend sure is nice.:tu


:tpd:

Garlic salt (or) lemon pepper.

If the meats worth it, then that's all I need......otherwise, I hit the "A1"


----------



## john51277 (Feb 27, 2007)

1 small bunch of cilantro (handfull)
3 garlic cloves
1/2 onion
1 lime juiced
1 quarter sized ginger root
1/2 cup white cooking wine
1/4 cup soy sauce
1/4 cup EV Olive Oil
salt and pepper to taste

Put it all in the blender and let er rip till it becomes a green paste. soak the steak in it overnight!!! Cook and enjoy!

This is awesome on a Londonbroil!!!


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

I like the Montreal Seasoning as a rub on pork chops and grill them.


----------



## field (May 28, 2007)

john51277 said:


> 1 small bunch of cilantro (handfull)
> 3 garlic cloves
> 1/2 onion
> 1 lime juiced
> ...


This looks nice, I am going to try that! Thanks!
I think I may still have a jar or two of the spice left, if you want to try some let me know!

:tu


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

rack04 said:


> I come from the school of thought that the flavor of the meat should shine through. That is why I buy quality meat and season with salt and pepper. Although, Critch's custom spice blend sure is nice.:tu


:tpd:

For a good steak anything other than a little salt & freshly ground pepper would for lack of a better term *disrespect the food*.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

field said:


> This looks nice, I am going to try that! Thanks!
> I think I may still have a jar or two of the spice left, if you want to try some let me know!
> 
> :tu


dont fall for it....i have seen the results :r

i am also from the less is more school.....salt pepper and flame=good eats


----------



## livwire68 (Oct 2, 2006)

Kimyounil said:


> I've noticed that alot of you guys on this board seem to know your way around the grill and quality piece of meat. I was wondering if any of you could suggest an rub to try out on a nice ribeye or maybe a new york strip. I usually season my steaks w/ Worcestershire sauce and some montreal steak seasoning, I also do a marinade with wine, soy sauce, and garlic. I'm looking to see if you guys could suggest a rub recipe I could try or maybe even a new marinade.


Good steaks like that just need the flavor of the grill IMHO (matter-O-fact those two are what we are having tonight!) The best added touch you could add is some wood chips (Any made for smoking) Now if you are looking for a steak you could marinate/rub I would almost always go with sirloin. I usually do a pepper steak with it: marinate (at least overnight) in apple cider vinegar and olive oil, right before throwing it to the fire sprinkle liberally with black pepper. And of course you could always add any spice you desire, or what about a bit of your favorite hot sauce. Sirloin is fairly cheap, large cuts and and can be damn tender esp with a marinade or even let the rub sit overnight, and re-rub if its not too salty! :dr Italian dressing is a great marinade for any meat (remember the vinegar/oil base for the pepper steak!) vinegar will help to tenderize the meat (to an extent) if it helps get your meat thick and serve sliced accross the grain (gives the impression the meat is more tender) I guess all I can reccommend is to not ruin good steaks with anything to hide the flavor (flavor inhancers: salt, pepper and garlic IMHO) also get a nice little tri-tip roast or a rib roast, cut into it with a knife and put minced garlic in the cut (do yourself a favor and buy a jar of already minced garlic) do this throughout the roast about every 1"- 1 1/4" and I love to cook to med-rare, the ends are more med. for the Wifey. Alright I will stop talking now, hope this helps!


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

I rub olive oil on my head ...and well....I can't say more...:r


----------



## Kimyounil (Apr 9, 2007)

Don't get me wrong guys, there is nothing I love more than a steak grilled with a touch of salt and pepper, in my opinion the best seasoning is the meat itself so don't worry j6ppc, I'd never disrespect the food, I love it too much. I just thought for those cheaper pieces of meat you see on sale all the time that a rub and or marinade might take things up a notch in the taste dept.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Kimyounil said:


> Don't get me wrong guys, there is nothing I love more than a steak grilled with a touch of salt and pepper, in my opinion the best seasoning is the meat itself so don't worry j6ppc, I'd never disrespect the food, I love it too much. I just thought for those cheaper pieces of meat you see on sale all the time that a rub and or marinade might take things up a notch in the taste dept.


Cheaper pieces can indeed be inproved by marinade. Minced Garlic/Salt/Pepper/Extra Virgin Olive Oil/Basalmic Vinager + a splash of red wine and a little cayenne or chipoltle is a good basic marinade and given time this will also make the meat more tender as well (12-24 hours in a ziploc).


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Do not use marinade on any good meat, just dry seasoning. Marinades destroys steaks & rib cuts and should only be reserved for tough cuts.

Here's my traditional Montreal seasoning. Almost like Schwartz's from scratch!

2 parts coriander seeds
2 parts yellow mustard seed
1 part caraway seeds
1 part anise seed
5 parts sea salt
2 parts black pepper
1 part allspice
1 part allspice
A sprig fresh thyme and lavender mixed with 2-3 cloves of fresh garlic

Rinse meat in cold water a pat dry. Set aside

-In motar, mix all spices until rough but broken up. Add salt and mix a little more. Do not break the salt up too fine. Transfer to small bowl.

-Mix fresh garlic with thyme and lavender in mortar. Once blended, rub into meat. 

-Rub in mixed spices, leave as much on as the meat will hold.

-Cook meat on grill or oven.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

IMHO a high quality ribeye or NY Strip doesn't need much, if any seasoning.

Give it a quick rub down with a bit of either butter or extra virgin olive oil. Then sprinkle some rock salt and fresh ground pepper on all sides.

This is generally what I use if I make a rub:

-1 TBSP Kosher Salt
-1 TBSP Paprika
-1 TBSP Chile Powder
-1 TBSP Mustard Powder
-1 TBSP Crushed Celery Seed
-1 TBSP Garlic Power
-1 TBSP Onion Powder
-1 TBSP Sugar
-1 TSP Cayenne


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

I ingredient for me

Cavenders Greek seasoning. Sprinkle liberally let stand for a few. cook to your preference and enjoy. Everytime I am in the states I pick up enough to last me awhile.

T


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

partagaspete said:


> I ingredient for me
> 
> *Cavenders Greek seasoning*. Sprinkle liberally let stand for a few. cook to your preference and enjoy. Everytime I am in the states I pick up enough to last me awhile.
> 
> T


Have you got a link to the Cavendars site? Got me thinking.....


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

I'm a meat purist too. Salt, Pepper. It's all about the meat.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

Texas Steak Rub

1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup granulated sugar
2 tablespoons dark chili powder
2 tablespoons paprika
1 tablespoon dry Mexican oregano (_I have used regular oregano_)
1 tablespoon dry thyme
1 tablespoon dry sweet basil
2 teaspoons dry mustard
1 teaspoon cayenne pepper
2 tablespoons granulated garlic

I usually rub one side and let it sit for 2 hours. When I lite my fire I rub the other side and let it sit till the coals are nice and ghost white. Then grill as usual.


----------



## Silhanek (Oct 23, 2006)

Kayak_Rat said:


> Have you got a link to the Cavendars site? Got me thinking.....


http://www.greekseasoning.com/

I have this at home. Very good stuff. I like it on hamburgers. Never used it on a steak. I'm a purist like others have mentioned and leave the marinades and seasonings for pork chops, chicken, and hamburger.


----------

